# Shell Island, Wales



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Mrs jimmyd0g wants to make a sentimental journey to Shell Island, Llanbedr, Wales later this year. The website for Shell Island says that they are not licenced for caravans, however no mention is made of motorhomes. Does anybody know if motorhomes are allowed on the site? If not, can one of you suggest a suitable site (dog friendly) that is very close to Shell Island please?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Shell island*

Not sure if MH's are allowed, we used to be able to stop there some while ago in the MH but only if you also had a small tent :? although we never actually slept in it, a local by-law I believe. Hope this helps.

curlyboy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

curlyboys right can enter with motorhome but you need to pitch a tent or like we do attach awning this keeps them happy but i have to comment on the soaring costs to camp esp as theres no electricity £2 a night per dog up from 50 p is rediculous in my opinion


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I stayed there in 2008 see blog http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-354.html

you have to know the tide times.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

shell island will accept motorhomes, no booking needed i went three times last year with 3 small dogs and had no problems, you do not need to pitch a tent and imo motorhomes nearly outnumber the tents!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed here in the motorhome no problem.

http://www.shellisland.co.uk/


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Magic place,especialy if you can get a spot where the grass meets the beach,the sound of the waves coming and going,rock you to sleep.
Enjoy. Watch the tide timetable,at certain times of the day the causway is closed,you can still walk on and off,but by a footpath alongside the old airfield.
Jented


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Now that is spooky, just got off the phone from my mate who has just bought a brand new Bailey caravan and wanted to go there, asked me to find out about it, they don't take tuggers, he'll be pissed.  

Olley


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Rode our bikes to Shell Island recently from campsite in Harlech but couldnt get across because of the tide :roll: 

Looked like there were loads of Motorhomes on there and not all with awnings but we could only see one side of the place and it did look a bit hilly - like you would have to sleep on a slope :!:


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*So whats it like?*

I went to Shell Island about 15 years ago.

Very interesting place, BUT seemed to be over run with fowl mouthed louts. I would say I am pretty broad minded and tolerant, but we decided this was really not the place to be.

Has it improved?

Grant


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it has improved because the fowl mouthed louts are too chicken to go there anymore.

We live not a million miles away from Mochras (Shell Island) so will try and find out what it is like now.
Probably not best to go there over Bank Holiday weekends.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies. As we can't get overseas this year (no suitable dog-sitter & too late to get a dog passport) then it will be a tour of Wales. Ever since we got together Mrs j has gone on about visiting Shell Island in her younger days - come to think of it, she probably was one of those 'loud mouthed yobs' of 15 years ago :lol: - so a visit, now that we know motohomes are acceptable, is a 'must see' part of the tour.


----------

